# Hinterbau 6.6



## Yeti-Ritter (7. Mai 2008)

Servus,

hat jemand eine Ahnung ob der Hinterbau von 6.6 SS auch an das normale 6.6 geht?

Würde gerne den neuen Hinterbau verwenden. Da der normale doch recht stark flext... 

Danke


----------



## walo (7. Mai 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=307510
hoi,
hatte das gleiche problem. hab meine nabe auf 10mm umgebaut und ne true bolt-achse von dt swiss verbaut.
das geht schon mal um einiges besser. zusätzlich werde ich mir noch das hintere laufrad verlöten..........
gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yeti-Ritter (7. Mai 2008)

Sorry hatte ich irgend wie überlesen den Thread... Aber Danke noch mal...


----------



## dantist (7. Mai 2008)

Hallo
laut dem Intenseforum auf mtbr.com ist dies möglich. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnern kann, sollte der Hinterbau in den USA rund 880 Dollar kosten. Was der hier in Europa kostet, wollen wir also lieber gar nicht wissen...  

Hier ist der entsprechende Link: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=362612&highlight=rear


----------



## Snigga_nr1 (7. Juli 2008)

sorry....bitte löschen


----------



## Snigga_nr1 (8. Juli 2008)

Wo kann man den in unseren Breitengraden bestellen?? Weiss da jemand was??


----------

